# Coat types



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am not sure I can answer you question but first may I say Lucy is ADORABLE!!!!!!

I didn't know about the different coats on goldens until my most recent golden. As a pup I thought she was going to be the thickest coated dog I have ever seen. She had a thick fluffy coat. Now she has no under coat, thin fine hair but LONG!!! Maxine my dearly recently departed, she never lost her puppy fur. She was always very fluffy and very soft. The only place she had a "hard" coat was down her spine on top. 

I think Lucy looks wonderful. I love her color. I will be curious if she gets more coat as she matures, just because my fluff ball went the opposite way. 

Welcome to the board. Thanks for posting pictures! I will try to post a couple pics of Teddi to show how she changed.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

*fuzzy puppy*

Hi Lucy's Dad....I am Mom to Chester and new Mom to Murphy. Our Chester looked very much like your Lucy when he was a puppy, he was 2 years in August. Murphy coat is much softer and more fluff he will be 11 wks this Sunday. They share the same dog mom and their Dad's were related. Chesters looks are more field golden...I am guessing Murphy will look the same when he gets older since that is what his parents look like. My sig. picture is Chester as a puppy and now. The other picture is Chester and Murphy "the fuzzy" now. I guess I don't know what Murphy will really look like but I am guessing a field golden.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It will come, some just take longer! Lots go through a "short haired" stage around four months then all the sudden get some feathering


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Lucy is such a cutie! Our first golden, Emmy had a coat much like your Lucy. We she was an adult it was a beautiful coat with nice feathers. Riley on the other hand, was a total fluff ball. She looked like she was put in the dryer! Both of her parents have very thick coats with lots of feathers. I think they are all beautiful.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

My Bailey doesn't have much of a coat yet. She didn't have the puppy fluff either. I often wonder if she will have a thick coat or not.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

When I brought Jax home (he was 3 months and is now 6 months), He barely had any hair at all. Since I got him from a rescue, I wondered if he was pure breed like they said. Well at 6 mnths he has a TON of wacy/curly hair (as can be noted by hair I now have all over my house and clothes). No amount of brushing stops the shedding. He has a nice full coat and his feathering gets longer and longer each day it seems. My 3 month old puppy looks so different (still short hair), that people arent always sure if they are the same breed, especially since Lucy is so much redder than Jax.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lucy looks a lot like my Maggie did, she didn't have any fluff as a puppy but was darker. As an adult she looked a lot like Teddi (up thread).


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Murphy isn't nearly as fluffy as his litter mates were. I wouldn't worry about it too much, besides, Lucy definitely looks like a golden! She is so beautiful! Welcome to being a new mom, I'm new at this too, and so far it's wonderful!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

My Mojo was pretty fluffy when he was a baby.










But then he lost all his fluff (except his head and ears) and turned into a Labrador puppy all of the sudden. (According to everyone we met, anyway.)










But don't worry! He slowly turned BACK into a golden retriever. 



















His fur is still getting thicker and thicker.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup Starlite was bald forever it seemed!!!! Plus he had HUGE ears I thought he'd never grow into. Now he has a pretty coat and his ears look good. In the pic with my Whippet, he was maybe 10 months old. The pic alone he is three years old.


----------

